# 9 weeks old



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

My little baby is 9 weeks old. I actually missed owning a puppy so having him in my pack brings me so much joy


----------



## Suki1986 (Nov 21, 2015)

Awwww lovely colouring!! I miss having a younger pup. They're so much fun and like a sponge for learning things lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

He is absolutely beautiful. Merles have always been just about my favourite coat colour on ANY breed, I would love to be able to add one to my pack one day! Such a little sweetheart!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

Suki1986 said:


> Awwww lovely colouring!! I miss having a younger pup. They're so much fun and like a sponge for learning things lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is very smart, i cant wait for him to potty outside right now he pottys on a rag i tried pee pads but he loves to ripe it apart an make a mess lol, 



SinisterKisses said:


> He is absolutely beautiful. Merles have always been just about my favourite coat colour on ANY breed, I would love to be able to add one to my pack one day! Such a little sweetheart!


I think merle is a gorgeous coat colour, and i have always wanted one forever.. My dream finally came true and i am happy with my dog pack


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

He is VERY photogenic!! Thanks for posting his picture.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

He's such a cutie pie!! I love seeing puppy pictures.


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

susan davis said:


> He is VERY photogenic!! Thanks for posting his picture.


i agree, 



coco_little_bear said:


> He's such a cutie pie!! I love seeing puppy pictures.


Me too but i wish he didn't have to grow up  They grow up too fast, Roxy my other chi will be turning 8 yrs old next month i remember the day i got her,


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

roxy2013 said:


> Me too but i wish he didn't have to grow up  They grow up too fast, Roxy my other chi will be turning 8 yrs old next month i remember the day i got her,


I know, time goes too fast and especially the puppy stages! Although to be fair chihuahuas kind of look like puppies forever.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a cutie and love his Merle coloring!!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

your right in a way they do but still wish they never "grow up"


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*9 weeks*

Oh what a little cutie 

Lovely pics x


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you


----------

